# Tesla Officials / Founders / Investors video



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's a great collection of video featuring Tesla officials, founders or investors.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Diarmuid O'Connell just spoke @ AEC2016. Mentions Model 3 reservations approaching 400,000 and that Tesla is focussed on the production ramp with things they learned from Model S and Model X.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154782600423761


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Official video from Tesla of the Gigafactory grand opening


----------

